# Sanded grout for 1/16th space



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think a sanded grout will stay in place no matter how well you believe it forced in. I think it is doomed to fail. 

I would reluctantly redo it for peace of mind.


----------



## Kuuyku (Jul 4, 2008)

It has cured for 48 hours and is hard as a rock. I tapped and scrapped at it a little to determine durability and it seems to sturdy, so I will keep a close eye on it and let it be for the time being. I'd rather it work and look dumb than remove it all and regrout... Looks better than what the bloody contractor did.... he used unsanded grout and it cracked an hour after he left and just tapping it caused it to sheer loose and fall into my tub leaving a nice hole :\


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If it got in there and filled the void there's no reason you can't get away with sanded grout. I don't know why it would fail just because it is in a smaller joint than sanded grout is typically used in.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How did you apply the grout? It should have been forced into the joints with a grout float, not your finger. Using sanded grout for 1/16" space is just overkill since it's stronger then the unsanded variety and mandated in grout spacing greater then 1/8". The only issue you will have would be if the mixture was the correct consistancy to completely fill the voids. If the tile was thick(3/8") and the grout was too stiff, if might not get all the way to the bottom of the joint.
Ron


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I think because the 1/16th gap is so small that not enough of the bonding agent which holds the sand in place gets into the joint. The agent will wear away because there is so little of it, then the sand will fall out.

Now I admit I don't know this will happen for sure. But thats how I see it going down.

If your satisfied with the look then just like you said keep an I on it.
Push come shove you can re-grout whenever.


----------

